# Need help on Fuseta -Tavira real estate



## cercle (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi I have been living for 17 years in Switzerland and I am looking to retire next year in the Algarve.
I have looked on internet to the Tavira- Fuseta area as, from what I understand from the forums, this area is quieter and less touristic.

I will be visiting the Algarve for a week in September and booked already a hotel in the Tavira area.
Could anyone tell me which developments are worthwhile looking at. There seems to be plenty of choice but from what I understand there are developments and......developments.
I am looking at some luxury apartments so my budget is very reasonable but not over the top.
Thanks for helping me out.


----------

